# ليك وعد من ربنا كل يوم + متجدد +



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*ملك في وسط السنين احيه*​ 
*يا رب قد سمعت خبرك فجزعت يا رب عملك في وسط السنين احيه في وسط السنين عرف في الغضب اذكر الرحمة
حبقوق 2:3*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل يا روكا 
متابعــ ....​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك *

*قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين 

لماذا اهان الشرير الله لماذا قال في قلبه لا تطالب 

قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم 

احطم ذراع الفاجر و الشرير تطلب شره و لا تجده 

الرب ملك الى الدهر و الابد بادت الامم من ارضه 

تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك 

مز 10 : 14-17*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للوعد الجميل جدا

الرب يباركك​

*ملك في وسط السنين احيه

يا رب قد سمعت خبرك فجزعت يا رب عملك في وسط السنين احيه في وسط السنين عرف في الغضب اذكر الرحمة
حبقوق 2:3
​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (7 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتأمل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كاسي ريا 

ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقي مسحت بالدهن راسي كاسي ريا 
مز 5:23​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

لنا سلام مع الله
فاذ قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح

الذي به ايضا قد صار لنا الدخول بالايمان الى هذه النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون و نفتخر على رجاء مجد الله 

رومية 5 :1-2​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

سلطانه الى المنتهى 

من قبلي صدر امر بانه في كل سلطان مملكتي يرتعدون و يخافون قدام اله دانيال لانه هو الاله الحي القيوم الى الابد و ملكوته لن يزول و سلطانه الى المنتهى 

هو ينجي و ينقذ و يعمل الايات و العجائب في السماوات و في الارض هو الذي نجى دانيال من يد الاسود 

دانيال 6 : 26-27 ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*يحمدك يا رب كل اعمالك *

*الرب حنان و رحيم طويل الروح و كثير الرحمة 

الرب صالح للكل و مراحمه على كل اعماله 

يحمدك يا رب كل اعمالك و يباركك اتقياؤك 

بمجد ملكك ينطقون و بجبروتك يتكلمون 

مز 145 : 8-11 *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل يا حببتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا رب بالغداة تسمع *

*لكلماتي اصغ يا رب تامل صراخي 

استمع لصوت دعائي يا ملكي و الهي لاني اليك اصلي 

يا رب بالغداة تسمع صوتي بالغداة اوجه صلاتي نحوك و انتظر 

لانك انت لست الها يسر بالشر لا يساكنك الشرير 

لا يقف المفتخرون قدام عينيك ابغضت كل فاعلي الاثم 

تهلك المتكلمين بالكذب رجل الدماء و الغش يكرهه الرب 

اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك ادخل بيتك اسجد في هيكل قدسك بخوفك 

يا رب اهدني الى برك بسبب اعدائي سهل قدامي طريقك 

لانه ليس في افواههم صدق جوفهم هوة حلقهم قبر مفتوح السنتهم صقلوها 

دنهم يا الله ليسقطوا من مؤامراتهم بكثرة ذنوبهم طوح بهم لانهم تمردوا عليك 

و يفرح جميع المتكلين عليك الى الابد يهتفون و تظللهم و يبتهج بك محبو اسمك 

لانك انت تبارك الصديق يا رب كانه بترس تحيطه بالرضا 


مزمور 5*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا *

*فماذا نقول لهذا ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا 

الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لاجلنا اجمعين كيف لا يهبنا ايضا معه كل شيء 

من سيشتكي على مختاري الله الله هو الذي يبرر 

من هو الذي يدين المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فينا 

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح اشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف 

كما هو مكتوب اننا من اجلك نمات كل النهار قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح 

لكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا 

فاني متيقن انه لا موت و لا حياة و لا ملائكة و لا رؤساء و لا قوات و لا امور حاضرة و لا مستقبلة 

و لا علو و لا عمق و لا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا 



رومية 8 : 31-39 *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه الذين يدعونه بالحق*


*الرب عاضد كل الساقطين و مقوم كل المنحنين

اعين الكل اياك تترجى و انت تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه

تفتح يدك فتشبع كل حي رضى

الرب بار في كل طرقه و رحيم في كل اعماله

الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه الذين يدعونه بالحق

يعمل رضى خائفيه و يسمع تضرعهم فيخلصهم

يحفظ الرب كل محبيه و يهلك جميع الاشرار

بتسبيح الرب ينطق فمي و ليبارك كل بشر اسمه القدوس الى الدهر و الابد


مز 145 :14-21
*​*
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

صادقة هي الكلمة و مستحقة كل قبول ان المسيح يسوع جاء الى 

صادقة هي الكلمة و مستحقة كل قبول ان المسيح يسوع جاء الى العالم ليخلص الخطاة الذين اولهم انا

لكنني لهذا رحمت ليظهر يسوع المسيح في انا اولا كل اناة مثالا للعتيدين ان يؤمنوا به للحياة الابدية

و ملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى و لا يرى الاله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة و المجد الى دهر الدهور امين


تيموثاوس الاولي 1: 15-17​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

فيه النعم و فيه الامين

لان مهما كانت مواعيد الله فهو فيه النعم و فيه الامين لمجد الله بواسطتنا

و لكن الذي يثبتنا معكم في المسيح و قد مسحنا هو الله

الذي ختمنا ايضا و اعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا



كورنثوس التانية 1 :20-22


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2010)

سبحيه يا سماء السماوات 


هللويا سبحوا الرب من السماوات سبحوه في الاعالي 

148: 2 سبحوه يا جميع ملائكته سبحوه يا كل جنوده 

148: 3 سبحيه يا ايتها الشمس و القمر سبحيه يا جميع كواكب النور 

148: 4 سبحيه يا سماء السماوات و يا ايتها المياه التي فوق السماوات 

148: 5 لتسبح اسم الرب لانه امر فخلقت 

148: 6 و ثبتها الى الدهر و الابد وضع لها حدا فلن تتعداه 

148: 7 سبحي الرب من الارض يا ايتها التنانين و كل اللجج 

148: 8 النار و البرد الثلج و الضباب الريح العاصفة الصانعة كلمته 

148: 9 الجبال و كل الاكام الشجر المثمر و كل الارز 

148: 10 الوحوش و كل البهائم الدبابات و الطيور ذوات الاجنحة 

148: 11 ملوك الارض و كل الشعوب الرؤساء و كل قضاة الارض 

148: 12 الاحداث و العذارى ايضا الشيوخ مع الفتيان 

148: 13 ليسبحوا اسم الرب لانه قد تعالى اسمه وحده مجده فوق الارض و السماوات 

148: 14 و ينصب قرنا لشعبه فخرا لجميع اتقيائه لبني اسرائيل الشعب القريب اليه هللويا 


مز 148


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يناير 2010)

مرسى خالص يا حببتى على 
الموضوع الرائع دة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة​


----------



## ق عادل (26 يناير 2010)

شكرااا على تعبك الرب  يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يناير 2010)

_*كاسي ريا*_


_*ايضا اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معي عصاك و عكازك هما يعزيانني

ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقي مسحت بالدهن راسي كاسي ريا


مز 23 : 4-5 *_​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 يناير 2010)

وعود جميلة 
وموضوع طيب​ 
شكرا لك يااقمرة 
متابــــــعــــة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2010)

*لكن عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الاولى


انا عارف اعمالك و تعبك و صبرك و انك لا تقدر ان تحتمل الاشرار و قد جربت القائلين انهم رسل و ليسوا رسلا فوجدتهم كاذبين

و قد احتملت و لك صبر و تعبت من اجل اسمي و لم تكل

لكن عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الاولى

فاذكر من اين سقطت و تب و اعمل الاعمال الاولى و الا فاني اتيك عن قريب و ازحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب


رؤيا 2 : 2-5 *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2010)

*ملجا كنت لنا *


*يا رب ملجا كنت لنا في دور فدور 

من قبل ان تولد الجبال او ابدات الارض و المسكونة منذ الازل الى الابد انت الله 

مز 90 :1-2*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2010)

*من يعطي الفقير لا يحتاج*

*المتكل على قلبه هو جاهل و السالك بحكمة هو ينجو
*​*
**من يعطي الفقير لا يحتاج و لمن يحجب عنه عينيه لعنات كثيرة

عند قيام الاشرار تختبئ الناس و بهلاكهم يكثر الصديقون

امثال 28 : 26-28 *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2010)

*هكذا قال العلي*

*لانه هكذا قال العلي المرتفع ساكن الابد القدوس اسمه. في الموضع المرتفع المقدس اسكن ومع المنسحق والمتواضع الروح لاحيي روح المتواضعين ولاحيي قلب المنسحقين أش15:57*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

​*فلنسمع ختام الامر *



فلنسمع ختام الامر كله اتق الله و احفظ وصاياه لان هذا هو الانسان  كله 

 لان الله يحضر كل عمل الى الدينونة على كل خفي ان كان خيرا او  شرا 

جامعة 12 : 13-14


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مايو 2010)

*يا سيد اسمع 


فاسمع الان يا الهنا صلاة عبدك و  تضرعاته و اضئ بوجهك على مقدسك الخرب من اجل السيد 
امل اذنك يا الهي و اسمع  افتح عينيك و انظر خربنا و المدينة التي دعي اسمك عليها لانه لا لاجل برنا نطرح  تضرعاتنا امام وجهك بل لاجل مراحمك العظيمة 

يا سيد اسمع يا سيد اغفر يا سيد  اصغ و اصنع لا تؤخر من اجل نفسك يا الهي لان اسمك دعي على مدينتك و على  شعبك

دانيال9 :17-19 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

*علمني ان اعمل رضاك *

*علمني ان اعمل رضاك لانك انت الهي روحك الصالح يهديني في ارض مستوية *

*من اجل  اسمك يا رب تحييني بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسي *

*و برحمتك تستاصل اعدائي و تبيد  كل مضايقي نفسي لاني انا عبدك *

*مز 143 : 10-12*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*هذه الحكمة رايتها ايضا تحت الشمس و هي عظيمة عندي*

*مدينة صغيرة فيها اناس  قليلون فجاء عليها ملك عظيم و حاصرها و بنى عليها ابراجا عظيمة*

*و وجد فيها  رجل مسكين حكيم فنجى هو المدينة بحكمته و ما احد ذكر ذلك الرجل  المسكين*

*:فقلت الحكمة خير من القوة اما حكمة المسكين فمحتقرة و كلامه لا  يسمع*

*: كلمات الحكماء تسمع في الهدوء اكثر من صراخ المتسلط بين  الجهال*

*الحكمة خير من ادوات الحرب اما خاطئ واحد فيفسد خيرا  جزيلا*

*جامعة 39 :13-18*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2010)

> *يا سيد اسمع يا سيد اغفر يا سيد اصغ و اصنع لا تؤخر من اجل نفسك يا الهي لان اسمك دعي على مدينتك و على شعبك*​


​
*ميرسى حبيبتى تاملات راااااااااائعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى تاملات راااااااااائعه
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسي مامتي*
*نورتيني:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*فاجاب ايوب الرب فقال 

قد علمت  انك تستطيع كل شيء و لا يعسر عليك امر 

فمن ذا الذي يخفي القضاء بلا معرفة و  لكني قد نطقت بما لم افهم بعجائب فوقي لم اعرفها 

اسمع الان و انا اتكلم  اسالك فتعلمني 

بسمع الاذن قد سمعت عنك و الان راتك عيني 

لذلك ارفض  و اندم في التراب و الرماد 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2010)

*أشكرك تاسونى
مستنين الوعد كل يوم يارب
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*انتظر الرب و اصبر له و لا تغر من الذي  ينجح في طريقه من الرجل المجري مكايد

مز 7:37 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2010)

*آمــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*رب الجنود معنا 

نهر سواقيه تفرح مدينة الله مقدس مساكن  العلي

الله في وسطها فلن تتزعزع يعينها الله عند اقبال الصبح

عجت  الامم تزعزعت الممالك اعطى صوته ذابت الارض

رب الجنود معنا ملجانا اله يعقوب  سلاه

مز46: 4-7 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2010)

*آميــــــــــن
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*تمسك بالادب و لا ترخة احفظة فانه هو  حياتك (امثال 4 ـ13 )امين 

ليس نجاح الخدمة فى كثرة عدد المخدومين وإنما فى  الذين غيرت الخدمة حياتهم وأوصلتهم إلى الله .
البابا شنودة الثالث *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2010)

*آميـــــــــــن
*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (17 يونيو 2010)

*يارب سلام
فاجاب ايوب الرب فقال 

قد علمت  انك تستطيع كل شيء و لا يعسر عليك امر 

فمن ذا الذي يخفي القضاء بلا معرفة و  لكني قد نطقت بما لم افهم بعجائب  فوقي لم اعرفها 

اسمع الان و انا اتكلم  اسالك فتعلمني 

بسمع الاذن قد سمعت عنك و الان راتك عيني 

لذلك ارفض  و اندم في التراب و الرماد
شكرا جدا لمجهودك
والوعد الجميل
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*ابو الصديق يبتهج ابتهاجا و من ولد حكيما يسر به*

*يفرح ابوك و امك و تبتهج  التي ولدتك*

*يا ابني اعطني قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقي*

*امثال 23 : 24-26*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

آميــــــــــن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*ان سمعت سمعا لصوت الرب الهك لتحرص ان تعمل بجميع وصاياه التي انا اوصيك بها  اليوم يجعلك الرب الهك مستعليا على جميع قبائل الارض 

مباركا تكون في دخولك  و مباركا تكون في خروجك 

28: 7 يجعل الرب اعداءك القائمين عليك منهزمين  امامك في طريق واحد يخرجون عليك و في سبع طرق يهربون امامك 

28: 8 يامر لك  الرب بالبركة في خزائنك و في كل ما تمتد اليه يدك و يباركك في الارض التي يعطيك  الرب الهك 

28: 9 يقيمك الرب لنفسه شعبا مقدسا كما حلف لك اذا حفظت وصايا  الرب الهك و سلكت في طرقه 

28: 10 فيرى جميع شعوب الارض ان اسم الرب قد سمي  عليك و يخافون منك 

28: 11 و يزيدك الرب خيرا في ثمرة بطنك و ثمرة بهائمك و  ثمرة ارضك على الارض التي حلف الرب لابائك ان يعطيك 

28: 12 يفتح لك الرب  كنزه الصالح السماء ليعطي مطر ارضك في حينه و ليبارك كل عمل يدك فتقرض امما كثيرة و  انت لا تقترض 

28: 13 و يجعلك الرب راسا لا ذنبا و تكون في الارتفاع فقط و  لا تكون في الانحطاط اذا سمعت لوصايا الرب الهك التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم لتحفظ و  تعمل 


تثنية 28*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2010)

آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


*امين استاذي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*لان الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح  القوة و المحبة و النصح 

فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا و لا بي انا اسيره بل اشترك  في احتمال المشقات لاجل الانجيل بحسب قوة الله 
تيمو التانية 1 : -8 *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*لذلك و نحن تاركون كلام بداءة المسيح لنتقدم الى الكمال غير واضعين ايضا اساس  التوبة من الاعمال الميتة و الايمان بالله 

6: 2 تعليم المعموديات و وضع  الايادي قيامة الاموات و الدينونة الابدية 

6: 3 و هذا سنفعله ان اذن الله  

6: 4 لان الذين استنيروا مرة و ذاقوا الموهبة السماوية و صاروا شركاء الروح  القدس 

6: 5 و ذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة و قوات الدهر الاتي 

6: 6 و  سقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم ايضا للتوبة اذ هم يصلبون لانفسهم ابن الله ثانية و يشهرونه  

6: 7 لان ارضا قد شربت المطر الاتي عليها مرارا كثيرة و انتجت عشبا صالحا  للذين فلحت من اجلهم تنال بركة من الله 

6: 8 و لكن ان اخرجت شوكا و حسكا  فهي مرفوضة و قريبة من اللعنة التي نهايتها للحريق 

6: 9 و لكننا قد تيقنا  من جهتكم ايها الاحباء امورا افضل و مختصة بالخلاص و ان كنا نتكلم هكذا 

6:  10 لان الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى عملكم و تعب المحبة التي اظهرتموها نحو اسمه اذ قد  خدمتم القديسين و تخدمونهم 

6: 11 و لكننا نشتهي ان كل واحد منكم يظهر هذا  الاجتهاد عينه ليقين الرجاء الى النهاية 

6: 12 لكي لا تكونوا متباطئين بل  متمثلين بالذين بالايمان و الاناة يرثون المواعيد 

6: 13 فانه لما وعد الله  ابراهيم اذ لم يكن له اعظم يقسم به اقسم بنفسه 

6: 14 قائلا اني لاباركنك  بركة و اكثرنك تكثيرا 

6: 15 و هكذا اذ تانى نال الموعد 

6: 16 فان  الناس يقسمون بالاعظم و نهاية كل مشاجرة عندهم لاجل التثبيت هي القسم 

6: 17  فلذلك اذ اراد الله ان يظهر اكثر كثيرا لورثة الموعد عدم تغير قضائه توسط بقسم  

6: 18 حتى بامرين عديمي التغير لا يمكن ان الله يكذب فيهما تكون لنا تعزية  قوية نحن الذين التجانا لنمسك بالرجاء الموضوع امامنا 

6: 19 الذي هو لنا  كمرساة للنفس مؤتمنة و ثابتة تدخل الى ما داخل الحجاب 

6: 20 حيث دخل يسوع  كسابق لاجلنا صائرا على رتبة ملكي صادق رئيس كهنة الى الابد 

عبرانين 6*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

*لذلك منطقوا احقاء ذهنكم صاحين فالقوا  رجاءكم بالتمام على النعمة التي يؤتى بها اليكم عند استعلان يسوع المسيح 

1:  14 كاولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم 

1: 15 بل نظير  القدوس الذي دعاكم كونوا انتم ايضا قديسين في كل سيرة 

1: 16 لانه مكتوب  كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس 

1: 17 و ان كنتم تدعون ابا الذي يحكم بغير  محاباة حسب عمل كل واحد فسيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف 

1: 18 عالمين انكم افتديتم  لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الاباء 

1:  19 بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب و لا دنس دم المسيح 

1: 20 معروفا سابقا  قبل تاسيس العالم و لكن قد اظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم 

1: 21 انتم  الذين به تؤمنون بالله الذي اقامه من الاموات و اعطاه مجدا حتى ان ايمانكم و رجاءكم  هما في الله 

1: 22 طهروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية  العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة 

1: 23 مولودين ثانية لا  من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية الى الابد 

1: 24 لان  كل جسد كعشب و كل مجد انسان كزهر عشب العشب يبس و زهره سقط 

1: 25 و اما  كلمة الرب فتثبت الى الابد و هذه هي الكلمة التي بشرتم بها 

بطرس الاولي 1 :  13-25 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2010)

*لانه مكتوب  كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس.

أشكرك تاسونى ...
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *لانه مكتوب  كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس.
> 
> أشكرك تاسونى ...
> *


*ميرسي استاذي* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2010)

*من يحتقر قريبه يخطئ و  من يرحم المساكين فطوبى له

14: 22 اما يضل مخترعو الشر اما الرحمة و الحق  فيهديان مخترعي الخير

14: 23 في كل تعب منفعة و كلام الشفتين انما هو الى  الفقر

14: 24 تاج الحكماء غناهم تقدم الجهال حماقة

14: 25 الشاهد  الامين منجي النفوس و من يتفوه بالاكاذيب فغش

14: 26 في مخافة الرب ثقة  شديدة و يكون لبنيه ملجا

14: 27 مخافة الرب ينبوع حياة للحيدان عن اشراك  الموت

امثال 14 : 21-27 *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

*1 ثم رايت اية اخرى في السماء عظيمة و  عجيبة سبعة ملائكة معهم السبع الضربات الاخيرة لان بها اكمل غضب الله

15: 2  و رايت كبحر من زجاج مختلط بنار و الغالبين على الوحش و صورته و على سمته و عدد  اسمه واقفين على البحر الزجاجي معهم قيثارات الله

15: 3 و هم يرتلون ترنيمة  موسى عبد الله و ترنيمة الخروف قائلين عظيمة و عجيبة هي اعمالك ايها الرب الاله  القادر على كل شيء عادلة و حق هي طرقك يا ملك القديسين

15: 4 من لا يخافك يا  رب و يمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون و يسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد  اظهرت

15: 5 ثم بعد هذا نظرت و اذا قد انفتح هيكل خيمة الشهادة في  السماء

15: 6 و خرجت السبعة الملائكة و معهم السبع الضربات من الهيكل و هم  متسربلون بكتان نقي و بهي و متمنطقون عند صدورهم بمناطق من ذهب

15: 7 و واحد  من الاربعة الحيوانات اعطى السبعة الملائكة سبعة جامات من ذهب مملوة من غضب الله  الحي الى ابد الابدين

15: 8 و امتلا الهيكل دخانا من مجد الله و من قدرته و  لم يكن احد يقدر ان يدخل الهيكل حتى كملت سبع ضربات السبعة الملائكة
رؤيا 15  *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يوليو 2010)

*انظروا لا تحتقروا احد هؤلاء الصغار لاني اقول لكم ان ملائكتهم في السماوات كل حين  ينظرون وجه ابي الذي في السماوات 
لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلص ما قد هلك  

متي 18 : 10 - 11‬ *​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2010)

*+ الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج (مز 126 :5 )


+ ويكون الرب ملجأ للمنسحقين ملجأ فى أزمنة الضيق (مز9 :9 )


+ ان سلكت فى وسط الضيق تحينى على غضب اعدائى
تمد يدك وتخلصنى يمينك (مز 138 :7 )


+ هوذا الة لا يرفض الكامل ولا يأخذ بيد فاعلى الشر ( اى 8 :20 )


+ احتمل غضب الرب لانى أخطأت اليه حتى يقيم دعواى 
ويجرى حقى سيخرجنى الى النور سأنظر بره ( مى 7 :9 ) 


+ لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى اذا سقطت أقوم اذا جلست فى الظلمه 
فالرب نور لى ( مى 7 :8 )


+ فى ست شدائد ينجيك وفى سبع لا يمسك سوء ( اى 5 :19 )


+ صالح هو الربفى يوم الضيق وهو يعرف المتوكلين عليه ( نا 1 :7 )

+ اذا سقط لا ينطرح لان الرب مسند يده ( مز 37 :24 )*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*احسانات الرب اذكر تسابيح الرب حسب كل ما كافانا به الرب و الخير  العظيم لبيت اسرائيل الذي كافاهم به حسب مراحمه و حسب كثرة احساناته *
*و قد قال  حقا انهم شعبي بنون لا يخونون فصار لهم مخلصا *

*في كل ضيقهم تضايق و ملاك  حضرته خلصهم بمحبته و رافته هو فكهم و رفعهم و حملهم كل الايام القديمة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2010)

آميــــــــــــــــن
أشكرك تاسونى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> آميــــــــــــــــن
> أشكرك تاسونى
> ربنا يعوضك


*امين*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2010)

*اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربه 
(مرقس 14-38)

احبوا اعدائكم احسنوا الي مبغضيكم باركوا لاعنيكم وصلو لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم 
(لوقا 6-27)​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*مبارك الله ابو ربنا  يسوع المسيح ابو الرافة و اله كل تعزية

الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقتنا حتى نستطيع  ان نعزي الذين هم في كل ضيقة بالتعزية التي نتعزى نحن بها من الله

لانه كما  تكثر الام المسيح فينا كذلك بالمسيح تكثر تعزيتنا ايضا

2كور 1 : 3-5  *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*هل يسير اثنان معا ان لم  يتواعدا 

هل يزمجر الاسد في الوعر و ليس له فريسة هل يعطي شبل الاسد زئيره  من خدره ان لم يخطف 

هل يسقط عصفور في فخ الارض و ليس له شرك هل يرفع فخ عن  الارض و هو لم يمسك شيئا 

ام يضرب بالبوق في مدينة و الشعب لا يرتعد هل تحدث  بلية في مدينة و الرب لم يصنعها 

ان السيد الرب لا يصنع امرا الا و هو يعلن  سره لعبيده الانبياء


عاموس 3 : 3-8 

3: 8 الاسد قد زمجر فمن لا  يخاف السيد الرب قد تكلم فمن لا يتنبا 

*​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2010)

*انا هو خبز الحياه من يقبل الي فلا يجوع (يوحنا 6-35)


لا تحكموا حسب الظاهر بل احكموا حكما عادلا (يوحنا 7-24)*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*حبيبي ابيض و احمر معلم  بين ربوة 

5: 11 راسه ذهب ابريز قصصه مسترسلة حالكة كالغراب 

5: 12  عيناه كالحمام على مجاري المياه مغسولتان باللبن جالستان في وقبيهما 

5: 13  خداه كخميلة الطيب و اتلام رياحين ذكية شفتاه سوسن تقطران مرا مائعا 

5: 14  يداه حلقتان من ذهب مرصعتان بالزبرجد بطنه عاج ابيض مغلف بالياقوت الازرق  

5: 15 ساقاه عمودا رخام مؤسسان على قاعدتين من ابريز طلعته كلبنان فتى  كالارز 

5: 16 حلقه حلاوة و كله مشتهيات هذا حبيبي و هذا خليلي يا بنات  اورشليم 

نشيد انشاد 5 : 10 - 16*​


----------



## dodoz (22 أغسطس 2010)

*عيناه كالحمام على مجاري المياه مغسولتان باللبن جالستان في وقبيهما *


_ميرررسى لييييكى يا قمرر_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## happy angel (22 أغسطس 2010)

*الذى يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله
ثق أن الذي اختار لك أول الطريق لن يتركك في منتصفه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2010)

*ثق أن الذي اختار لك أول الطريق لن يتركك في منتصفه*​*
**آميــــــــن*​


----------



## happy angel (22 أغسطس 2010)

*الق على الرب همك وهو يعولك 
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
إفرحوا فى الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً إفرحوا *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*و هذا هو الخبر الذي  سمعناه منه و نخبركم به ان الله نور و ليس فيه ظلمة البتة

ان قلنا ان لنا  شركة معه و سلكنا في الظلمة نكذب و لسنا نعمل الحق

و لكن ان سلكنا في النور  كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض و دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل  خطية

ان قلنا انه ليس لنا خطية نضل انفسنا و ليس الحق فينا

ان  اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل  اثم

ان قلنا اننا لم نخطئ نجعله كاذبا و كلمته ليست فينا 

يوحنا  الاولي 1 : 5-9*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*قال العدو اتبع ادرك اقسم غنيمة تمتلئ منهم نفسي اجرد سيفي تفنيهم  يدي *

*15: 10 نفخت بريحك فغطاهم البحر غاصوا كالرصاص في مياه غامرة  *

*15: 11 من مثلك بين الالهة يا رب من مثلك معتزا في القداسة مخوفا بالتسابيح  صانعا عجائب *

*15: 12 تمد يمينك فتبتلعهم الارض *

*15: 13 ترشد برافتك  الشعب الذي فديته تهديه بقوتك الى مسكن قدسك *

*15: 14 يسمع الشعوب فيرتعدون  تاخذ الرعدة سكان فلسطين *

*15: 15 حينئذ يندهش امراء ادوم اقوياء مواب تاخذهم  الرجفة يذوب جميع سكان كنعان *

*15: 16 تقع عليهم الهيبة و الرعب بعظمة ذراعك  يصمتون كالحجر حتى يعبر شعبك يا رب حتى يعبر الشعب الذي اقتنيته *

*15: 17  تجيء بهم و تغرسهم في جبل ميراثك المكان الذي صنعته يا رب لسكنك المقدس الذي هياته  يداك يا رب *

*15: 18 الرب يملك الى الدهر و الابد *

*خروج 15 :  9-18*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*و هذه هي المحبة ان نسلك بحسب وصاياه هذه هي الوصية كما سمعتم من البدء ان تسلكوا فيها *

*1: 7 لانه قد دخل الى العالم مضلون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح اتيا في الجسد هذا هو المضل و الضد للمسيح *

*1: 8 انظروا الى انفسكم لئلا نضيع ما عملناه بل ننال اجرا تاما *

*1: 9 كل من تعدى و لم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله و من يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الاب و الابن جميعا *

*1: 10 ان كان احد ياتيكم و لا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت و لا تقولوا له سلام *

*1: 11 لان من يسلم عليه يشترك في اعماله الشريرة *

*1: 12 اذ كان لي كثير لاكتب اليكم لم ارد ان يكون بورق و حبر لاني ارجو ان اتي اليكم و اتكلم فما لفم لكي يكون فرحنا كاملا *

*1: 13 يسلم عليك اولاد اختك المختارة امين *

*يوحنا التانية 1 : 6-13*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*و يكون في يوم يريحك الرب من تعبك و من انزعاجك و من العبودية القاسية التي استعبدت بها *

* انك تنطق بهذا الهجو على ملك بابل و تقول كيف باد الظالم بادت المغطرسة *

* قد كسر الرب عصا الاشرار قضيب المتسلطين *

*الضارب الشعوب بسخط ضربة بلا فتور المتسلط بغضب على الامم باضطهاد بلا امساك *
* استراحت اطمانت كل الارض هتفوا ترنما*

*اشعياء 14 : 4-7 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2010)

[q-bible]و يكون في يوم يريحك الرب من تعبك و من انزعاجك و من العبودية القاسية التي استعبدت بها [/q-bible]
آيه راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة ومُعزية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
صلواتكم من أجلى.
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> [q-bible]و يكون في يوم يريحك الرب من تعبك و من انزعاجك و من العبودية القاسية التي استعبدت بها [/q-bible]
> آيه راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة ومُعزية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> صلواتكم من أجلى.
> سلام المسيح لكم


*ميرسي استاذي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .
يوحنا 1: 1 
اعلموا أن الرب هو الله. هو صنعنا وله نحن شعبه وغنم مرعاه .
مزامير 100: 3 
قال له يسوع أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي .
يوحنا 14: 6 
الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف. الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب .
مزامير 27: 1 
أجابه يسوع إن أول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب إلهنا رب واحد .
وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى .
وثانية مثلها هي تحب قريبك كنفسك. ليس وصية أخرى اعظم من هاتين .
مرقس 12: 29 - 31 
الله محبة ومن يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله والله فيه .
1 يوحنا 4: 16
من مثل الرب إلهنا الساكن في الأعالي .
مزامير 113: 5 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .
> يوحنا 1: 1
> اعلموا أن الرب هو الله. هو صنعنا وله نحن شعبه وغنم مرعاه .
> ...


ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وعمل ايديكم


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ربى ثبتنى فى ايمانك و اظهر ارادتك مع عبدك و اهدنى الى ملكوتك​


----------



## happy angel (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*أَصْغِ إِلَى صُرَاخِي، لأَنِّي قَدْ تَذَلَّلْتُ جِدًّا . نَجِّنِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَشَدُّ مِنِّي" ( سفر المزامير 142: 6 ) 
+


أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَ . اذْكُرْنِي وَتَعَهَّدْنِي وَانْتَقِمْ لِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ . بِطُولِ أَنَاتِكَ لاَ تَأْخُذْنِي . اِعْرِفِ احْتِمَالِي الْعَارَ لأَجْلِكَ" ( سفر إرميا 15: 15 ) 
+

اُذْكُرُوا الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ . إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ، وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كَلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كَلاَمَكُمْ" ( إنجيل يوحنا 15: 20 ) *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ان قلت في قلبك هؤلاء الشعوب اكثر مني كيف اقدر ان اطردهم *

*فلا تخف منهم  اذكر ما فعله الرب الهك بفرعون و بجميع المصريين *

*التجارب العظيمة التي  ابصرتها عيناك و الايات و العجائب و اليد الشديدة و الذراع الرفيعة التي بها اخرجك  الرب الهك هكذا يفعل الرب الهك بجميع الشعوب التي انت خائف من وجهها *

*و  الزنابير ايضا يرسلها الرب الهك عليهم حتى يفنى الباقون و المختفون من امامك  *

*لا ترهب وجوههم لان الرب الهك في وسطك اله عظيم و مخوف *

*و لكن الرب  الهك يطرد هؤلاء الشعوب من امامك قليلا قليلا لا تستطيع ان تفنيهم سريعا لئلا تكثر  عليك وحوش البرية *

*و يدفعهم الرب الهك امامك و يوقع بهم اضطرابا عظيما حتى  يفنوا *

*تثنية 7 : 17 -23*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (24 أكتوبر 2010)

رووووعة وجميلة جدا جدا ياقمرة
مشكوررررة كتيررررر ياروكا 
الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع 
وخدمتك الجميلة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*في ذلك اليوم يغنى بهذه الاغنية في ارض يهوذا لنا مدينة قوية يجعل الخلاص اسوارا و مترسة *

*26: 2 افتحوا الابواب لتدخل الامة البارة الحافظة الامانة *

*26: 3 ذو الراي الممكن تحفظه سالما سالما لانه عليك متوكل *

*26: 4 توكلوا على الرب الى الابد لان في ياه الرب صخر الدهور *

*اشعياء 26       *​


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*متى 5: 39-4139 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. 40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا. 41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
لوقا 18: 29-3029 فَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتًا أَوْ وَالِدَيْنِ أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَدًا مِنْ أَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ، 30 إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ فِي هذَا الزَّمَانِ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً، وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ».*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رايت طرقه و ساشفيه و اقوده و ارد تعزيات له و لنائحيه *

* خالقا ثمر الشفتين سلام سلام للبعيد و للقريب قال الرب و ساشفيه *

*اما الاشرار فكالبحر المضطرب لانه لا يستطيع ان يهدا و تقذف مياهه حماة و طينا *

*ليس سلام قال الهي للاشرار *

*اشعياء 57 : 17-19-*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> *رايت طرقه و ساشفيه و اقوده و ارد تعزيات له و لنائحيه *
> 
> * خالقا ثمر الشفتين سلام سلام للبعيد و للقريب قال الرب و ساشفيه *
> 
> ...



*جاييين فى وقتهم
أشكرك تاسونى
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## نغم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رايت طرقه و ساشفيه و اقوده و ارد تعزيات له و لنائحيه *​
> 
> *خالقا ثمر الشفتين سلام سلام للبعيد و للقريب قال الرب و ساشفيه *​
> *اما الاشرار فكالبحر المضطرب لانه لا يستطيع ان يهدا و تقذف مياهه حماة و طينا *​
> ...


 بجد كنت محتاجة اقرا هذه التعزية
يسوع يباركك روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *جاييين فى وقتهم
> أشكرك تاسونى
> ربنا يعوضك*


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> بجد كنت محتاجة اقرا هذه التعزية
> يسوع يباركك روكا


*ميرسي نغم*
*نورتي*​


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي، إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ. إِذَا جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي.

قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ
الْعَالَمَ»

الرَّبُّ صَخْرَتِي وَحِصْنِي وَمُنْقِذِي. إِلهِي صَخْرَتِي بِهِ أَحْتَمِي. تُرْسِي وَقَرْنُ خَلاَصِي وَمَلْجَإِي.*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما اعظم جودك الذي ذخرته لخائفيك و فعلته للمتكلين عليك تجاه بني البشر *

*31: 20 تسترهم بستر وجهك من مكايد الناس تخفيهم في مظلة من مخاصمة الالسن *

* مبارك الرب لانه قد جعل عجبا رحمته لي في مدينة محصنة *

*و انا قلت في حيرتي اني قد انقطعت من قدام عينيك و لكنك سمعت صوت تضرعي اذ صرخت اليك *

*احبوا الرب يا جميع اتقيائه الرب حافظ الامانة و مجاز بكثرة العامل بالكبرياء *

* لتتشدد و لتتشجع قلوبكم يا جميع المنتظرين الرب *

*مز 31 : 19-24*​


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*"يا مَنْ هو رب الجميع، الغني عن كل شيء، لقد حسن لديك أن يكون هيكل سُكناك فيما بيننا"
"يا بني، احتملوا بالصبر الغضب الذي حل بكم من الله"
"وَاحِدَةً سَأَلْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ وَإِيَّاهَا أَلْتَمِسُ: أَنْ أَسْكُنَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، لِكَيْ أَنْظُرَ إِلَى جَمَالِ الرَّبِّ، وَأَتَفَرَّسَ فِي هَيْكَلِهِ" *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبارك الرب يوما فيوما يحملنا اله خلاصنا سلاه*

*:الله لنا اله خلاص و عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج*​


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*طوبى لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين 

افرحوا وتهللوا. لان اجركم عظيم في السموات. فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم 

بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده ايضا مبتهجين *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*فاجبت و قلت للملاك الذي كلمني قائلا ما هذه يا سيدي *

* فاجاب الملاك الذي كلمني و قال لي اما تعلم ما هذه فقلت لا يا سيدي *
* فاجاب و كلمني قائلا هذه كلمة الرب الى زربابل قائلا لا بالقدرة و لا بالقوة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود *

* من انت ايها الجبل العظيم امام زربابل تصير سهلا فيخرج حجر الزاوية بين الهاتفين كرامة كرامة له *


*زكريا 4 : 4-7*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*فانه خير لنا ان نموت في القتال ولا نعاين الشر في قومنا واقداسنا 
و كما تكون مشيئته في السماء فليصنع بنا 
-سفر المكابيين- ​*


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*"تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مَعَكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ"
"تَظْلِمُوا أَحَدًا، وَلاَ تَشُوا بِأَحَدٍ، وَاكْتَفُوا بِعَلاَئِفِكُمْ" 
"تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ" *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يناير 2011)

*
* 1 و لكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض  زبولون و ارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم *

9: 2 الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور 

9: 3 اكثرت الامة عظمت لها الفرح يفرحون امامك كالفرح في الحصاد كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة 

9: 4 لان نير ثقله و عصا كتفه و قضيب مسخره كسرتهن كما في يوم مديان 

9: 5 لان كل سلاح المتسلح في الوغى و كل رداء مدحرج في الدماء يكون للحريق ماكلا للنار 

9: 6 لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام 

9:  7 لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و  يعضدها بالحق و البر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا 

9: 8 ارسل الرب قولا في يعقوب فوقع في اسرائيل 

اشعياء 9       *​


----------



## louk (7 يناير 2011)

سامحوني لوضع الموضوع فى هذا القسم وارجو تفعيل عمل موضوع جديد 

سلام الرب يكون معكم 

قرأت  عنوان الرسالة فسارعت إلى فتحها قبل  غيرها من الرسائل التى تصلنى على  بريدى الإلكترونى، «شاهدة عيان»، لا أدرى  لماذا ظننت أن الرسالة يمكن أن  تحتوى على أى تفاصيل عن مجزرة   الإسكندرية     يمكن أن أنشرها لكى تساعد أجهزة التحقيق، أو حتى أن أرسلها إلى من يهمه   الأمر إذا كانت تفاصيل سرية.. فتحت الرسالة فوجدتها مرفقة بصور ما إن قمت   بفتحها حتى صدمتنى رؤية منظر الدماء، دماء تسيل على أرض لم أتبين معالمها،   لأننى سارعت بإشاحة النظر عنها، فقد كنت لا أزال أحاول التعايش مع  تأثيرات  سيل الصور الدامية التى رأيتها على التلفاز والإنترنت، 
فجأة لمحت  شعار رئاسة   الجمهورية    فى إحدى الصور المرفقة مع الرسالة، لم أفهم الأمر إلا  عندما فتحت نص  الرسالة التى اتضح لى أنها مرسلة من المواطنة المصرية  «إيزيس فتحى  عبدالملاك»، التى كانت   شاهدة    على ما جرى فى مجزرة الإسكندرية،  وقررت أن ترسل، من خلال بريدى  الإلكترونى، أو ربما من خلال كُتاب آخرين  أيضاً، رسالة مؤلمة إلى السيد   رئيس     الجمهورية    محمد حسنى مبارك، وها أنا  أبلغ الرسالة وأنشر رسالتها كما وردتنى بكل ما  فيها من علامات استفهام  وأوجاع وآلام لعلها تصله، فيبادر سيادته بالرد  عليها كما فعل قبل سنوات.
 «السيد    رئيس   الجمهورية.. أنا   شاهدة     عيان    أحاول كسر صمتى كى أقترب منك فى هدوء دون  ثورة ولا غضب ملطخ بدماء أهلى  وأصدقائى.. أرجو أن تتريث حتى أنهى رسالتى  وتهبنى بعض الصبر لكى تتفهم  كلماتى.. منذ عدة سنوات لم أعد أتذكرها جيداً..  كنت لم أبلغ عامى التاسع  بعد، كنت لا أعى من وطنى سوى احتفالات أعياد  الطفولة.. و6 أكتوبر..  مدرستى.. أصدقائى.. جيرانى.. وأيام رمضان وبوجى  وطمطم وعمو فؤاد.
وفى يوم من تلك الأيام قالوا إن السيد الرئيس أُطلق  عليه النار فى أديس  أبابا فذهبت وسألت أمى: هو إحنا ممكن نروح نزوره  ونقوله سلامتك؟ فقالت لى  أمى: يا حبيبتى إحنا صعب نزوره وهو خلاص بقى كويس  ماتقلقيش.. وبعد قليل  شاهدت الأغانى الوطنية على شاشة التليفزيون والقلق  الذى ساد كل الأجواء،  فذهبت إلى حجرتى وأحضرت جميع أقلامى وألوانى وورقة  بيضاء، وجلست أرسم بكل  ألوانى وأكتب إليك رسالتى الأولى.. الأولى من نوعها  فعلاً، وقلت فيها:  بحبك أوى عشان أنا بحب مصر.. ونفسى فى صورة ليك أعلقها  فى أوضتى جنب صورة  بابا، وأخذت أرسم بألوانى وأزخرف الصفحة بكل ما لدىّ من  طاقة، وأخذتها إلى  عائلتى كى يساعدنى أحد على إرسالها إليك.
سخروا  منى بالطبع، وشعرت بذكاء طفلة التاسعة أنه لا أحد سوف يستجيب لى،  ولكن نظرت  أمى إلىّ، وقالت: أنا هابعتهولك، بكرة نجيب طابع بوستة ونبعته،  وهذا ما  حدث ودون الغوص فى تفاصيل.. كانت المفاجأة بعد أسابيع.. بعد نسيان  الجميع  لما حدث، وبعد فقدانى الأمل فى ردك علىّ.. جاء ساعى البريد  بالرد.. ولن  أعلق عليه.. لأن الرد مرفق مع رسالتى.. ولكن ما يضحكنى أننى  ظللت سنوات  أصدق أنك بالفعل الذى قمت بالرد علىّ.. ولكن سرعان ما أدركت  الموقف بعد  سنوات نضوجى.. أننى كنت مثل الكثيرين الذين تم الرد عليهم.
وظلت  السنوات تمر وأنا أحتفظ به فى صندوق ذكريات الطفولة.. حتى أخرجته  اليوم..  أيام وأيام كنت أتذكره ولا أحاول أن أخرجه من مخبأ الذكريات..  تذكرته يوم  مقتل خالد سعيد.. يوم المختل الذى دار على الكنائس ليجنى  ضحاياه كما يريد..  يوم شهداء الميلاد الأبرياء.. أتذكره كلما أشاهد الصراع  على رغيف العيش..  وفى عيون أطفال الشوارع.. تذكرته كثيراً ولم أخرجه.
واليوم بعد أن  صرت   شاهدة    عيان، بعد حوالى ستة عشر عاماً مضت على رسالتى الأولى إليك.. لن  أستطيع  أن أمنع قلمى من الكتابة إليك.. بعد أن غاصت قدماى فى بحور دماء  أهلى  وأصدقائى.. أدرك تماماً أنك قد تكون غاضباً.. وقد يقول البعض إنك غير   مسؤول، فهذا هجوم خارجى ندفع ثمنه جميعاً.. وطن وأرض وبشر..
 ولكنك  المسؤول أمامى عن هذا الوطن، دعنى أكسر صمتى وأروى لك عن بحر دماء  أبنائك..  وأشلائهم التى تطايرت حتى سكنت الأشجار، دعنى أصف لك حال الابن  وهو يقف فى  المشرحة ليبحث عن أمه بين أجزاء بشرية ليس لها معالم، ومريم  التى كانت منذ  لحظات تتمنى عاماً جديداً يحمل لها تحقيق الأمانى  والأحلام.. لم تدرك مريم  أنها بعد قليل سوف تودع هذا العالم البغيض على  أيدى وحوش أغبياء.. دعنى  أجعلك تنصت لصرخات أم ليلة عيد على ابنتها العروس  التى كانت تترجى من  عالمنا الحب والبهجة والسلام.
ثم.. وقفنا جميعاً نودع أصدقاءنا،  حاملين ما تبقى منهم فى صناديق صماء  كادت تصرخ من فرط سخونة دمائهم.. مَنْ  مسؤول أمامى عن أمان أرضى وأهلى  وأحبائى سواك، وإن كنا لا نترجى الآن سوى  الله فيما سيحدث لنا غداً.
كثيراً ما كتبت عن مجازر العراق وفلسطين  ولبنان ولكنى لم أتخيل يوماً ولا  لحظة واحدة.. أننى سأفقد أصدقائى وأصير  ألملم أشلاءهم من فوق الأشجار،  وأمسح دماءهم من فوق الحوائط فى ليلة عام  جديد.. وأصير واحدة من هؤلاء  الفتيات اللائى كنت أشاهدهن فى النشرات  الإخبارية يصرخن على فقدان  الأحباء.
إن كنا أمة راضية بهوان الحال..  صامتة على الفقر والظلم، جالسة دون حراك  فى ترقب لغد فقد طعم مستقبل  الأحلام، فإلى متى نصمت جميعاً؟؟؟؟؟، حتى ليلة  العيد القادمة؟؟؟؟؟.. حتى  نصير نختبئ كالجبناء؟؟؟؟.. لن أسألك كيف وصل  إلينا هؤلاء الوحوش.. من  أدخلهم للبلاد.. من دعمهم؟؟؟.. كم خائناً باعنا  فى الطريق.
كلنا،  مسيحيين ومسلمين، نسألك: أين كنتم جميعاً.. أين؟؟؟ ولكنى أجد العذر  لشرطتنا  الجليلة بسبب انشغالها بالقبض على النشالين والضرب فى الأقسام.
حزنى  قد فاق كل الأسى بعد أن فقدت طعم الوطن.. وأنا أقف أمام حائط ملطخ  بدم  برىء.. والآن.. ما الجديد؟؟؟ جاء الصباح والكل عاد كما كان.. ولكن  دماءهم  مازالت تصرخ من الشوارع وفوق الجدران.. ماذا عندكم من الجديد  اليوم؟؟؟ 
من  يمحو من ذاكرتنا صورة الألم اللعين والحزن الأسود الذى ليس لمرارته   مثيل؟؟؟ ألوم مَنْ على صديقتى وعلى حلمها الصغير.. ألوم مَنْ على أسرة   صغيرة كانت ذاهبة تصلى مترجية فرحة العيد؟؟؟؟ ألوم مَنْ؟؟؟
وفى  النهاية.. التى ما لها من نهاية.. سلامى لجميع شهداء الأرض، مسيحيين  منهم  ومسلمين، فى فلسطين والعراق ولبنان.. سلامى لكل من وقف يلملم أشلاء  أصدقائه  وأهله من الشوارع بسبب أغبياء تنصلت منهم البشرية ولفظتهم منذ أمد  بعيد.
سلامى  إليك يا   رئيس   وطنى الحزين، وسامحنى على كسر صمتى دون الالتماس والتقدير..  فأنا كنت هناك   شاهدة    على الموت المرير.. كنت هناك.. ومَنْ يمحو من ذاكرتى  مشهداً توقف عنده  الزمن وأطلق معى صرخة الفراق والألم المميت لوطن السلام  والحب والحنين.
ملحوظة: فى خطابى الأول طلبت منك صورة شخصية لك كى  أعلقها فى حجرتى.. الآن  أطالبك بصورة أخرى.. صورة وطن فقدناه.. صورة حلم  أضعناه جميعاً».
«إيزيس»

منقول للامانه من منتديات يرعاني
​​


----------



## Twin (7 يناير 2011)

وعد اليوم ..... الموافق عيد الميلاد المجيد​ 
[q-bible]أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. 
وَإِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ كلاَمِي وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَأَنَا لاَ أَدِينُهُ لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِأُخَلِّصَ الْعَالَمَ. [/q-bible]
الرب قد أتي نوراً للعالم وخلاصاً له
اتي ليخلص ما قد هلك 
أتي ليكون لنا الحياة فيه 
وتكون لنا به حياة أفضل 

ثق في هذا كي تنجوا وتستطيع أن تكُمل ما قد بدأه الله معك بأختياره لك كأبن​


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2011)

[q-bible] 
*لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ*
[/q-bible]

*وها نحن في أنتظارك يا الله وفي أنتظار خلاصك*
*تعال أيها الرب يسوع .... أمين تعال*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2011)

*آمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع.

ميرسى ربنا يعوضكم على الآيات الكتابية المعزية.*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يناير 2011)

*غفرت إثم شعبك. سترت كل خطيتهم. سلاه *

*3 حجزت كل رجزك. رجعت عن حمو غضبك *

*4 أرجعنا يا إله خلاصنا، وانف غضبك عنا *

*5 هل إلى الدهر تسخط علينا ؟ هل تطيل غضبك إلى دور فدور *

*6 ألا تعود أنت فتحيينا، فيفرح بك شعبك *

*7 أرنا يارب رحمتك، وأعطنا خلاصك *

*8 إني أسمع ما يتكلم به الله الرب، لأنه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه ولأتقيائه، فلا يرجعن إلى الحماقة *

*9 لأن خلاصه قريب من خائفيه، ليسكن المجد في أرضنا *

*10 الرحمة والحق التقيا . البر والسلام تلاثما *

*11 الحق من الأرض ينبت ، والبر من السماء يطلع *

*12 أيضا الرب يعطي الخير، وأرضنا تعطي غلتها *

*13 البر قدامه يسلك، ويطأ في طريق خطواته *

*مز 85*​


----------

